# [linux] interview (continu)

## mat2546

bonjour, 

Je suis a l'iut d'informatique et dans le cadre d'un sujet d'expression je dois faire une interview ayant pour sujet une de nos passions . J'ai pensé la faire sur linux ou les logiciels libres. Le probleme c'est que je ne connais personne succeptible d'être interviwer et ne vois pas à qui le demander . Pour info je suis originaire du territoire de belfort. 

Auriez-vous une solutions a mon probleme. 

Merci pour votre attentionLast edited by mat2546 on Thu Mar 16, 2006 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Heu, tu peux nous interviewer.. Nous ?

Sinon, essaye d'envoyer un email a Bill Gates, etc etc (non, je rigole pas, prend les gros noms de Windows, Apple, Linux, etc.). Au pire t'as un 'non' ou pas de reponse.

----------

## mat2546

Je probleme c'est que je dois rendre un document audio ou video .

Et si je ne vous vois pas physiquement je ne sais pas si le prof va apprecié.

----------

## Trevoke

Pour video ca va etre dur, mais pour audio je suis sur qu'on peut t'enregistrer nos reponses au format .ogg ou quelque chose  :Wink: 

.. Ceci dit, non, j'ai pas trop d'idees a part ca. Quelqu'un a deja fait un truc dans ce genre, fais une recherche sur le forum.

----------

## kopp

Idée bête, je sais pas du tout où tu habites/étudies, mais le week end de la semaine prochaine, il y a le FOSDEM à Bruxelles, ce serait peut être le bon endroit si tu peux t'y rendre. Enfin, à condition que ce ne soit pas à rendre pour lundi ...

Là-bas, tu pourras trouver quantité de geeks, et surement quelques qui voudront bien te répondre  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

Gnomemeeting ?

Ca pourrait donner un truc "mode" ..

----------

## coco-loco

Juste une idée toute bête... je suis conscient que c'est un peu rêver dans les nuages du nirvana de l'informatique... et toutefois:

fais un mail à Linus Torvalds, avec une série de questions intéressantes (pour lui surtout aussi), et demande lui s'il serait d'accord de te répondre en version vidéo ou audio (explique lui que c'est pour un travail à ton licée). Ce n'est pas un gars méchant (même s'il est trop occuppé et qu'il fait souvent de remarques effrontées), qui sait  :Wink: , et de tout façon, tu n'as rien à perdre. S'il s'est levé du bon pied, va savoir...

D'après son ancien site preronnel: torvalds@transmeta.com (http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/torvalds/) - sans garantie, je n'ai pas verifié!

----------

## boozo

'alute

le fosdem oui c'est une bonne idée...

sinon tu peux aussi contacter les auteurs de livres sur le thème linux ou de opensource (c'est pas les exemples qui manques) ou des universitaires - c'est souvent le cas - ayant collaboré/initié de gros projets dans le domaine...

flate leur ego et avec un brin de politesse et de préparation pour leur présenter le sujet et ce que tu attends d'eux exactement, tu devrais je pense obtenir ce que tu souhaites   :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

Si tu te le sens, tu peux faire une interview Raphael Mezraï (orthographe approximative). Ce serait original ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour à toi,

si c'est pour faire une interview concernant les LL et Linux, tu peux déjà te renseigner si un LUG existe sur belfort, sinon il y a sequanux (besançon) ou coagul (côte d'or) qui ne sont pas trop loin de chez toi.

En plus faire une interview de Coagul pourrait être sympa car ils ont quand même organisé les dernières rencontres mondiales du logiciels libres, c'est pas rien !!

Sinon tu peux aussi faire un tour sur la map de gentoo

pour voir les gentooiste habitant près de chez toi et prendre contact avec eux pour essayer d'avoir plusieurs arguments différents.

----------

## nico_calais

Ne serait il pas possible de faire de la visio ou audio conférence et de capturer l'interview en format video/audio ?

----------

## titix

Il te reste Richard Stallman alias RMS, président de la Free Software Foundation. Il répond à tous les mails dans les 48h en général. Il sera sans doute partant pour une interview audio.

De plus il parle à merveille le français.

Tu trouveras son email pour le contacter sur http://www.stallman.org/  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *titix wrote:*   

> Il te reste Richard Stallman alias RMS, président de la Free Software Foundation. Il répond à tous les mails dans les 48h en général. Il sera sans doute partant pour une interview audio.
> 
> De plus il parle à merveille le français.
> 
> Tu trouveras son email pour le contacter sur http://www.stallman.org/ 

 

J'ai un peu du mal a le croire, discutant avec lui aux FOSDEM depuis maintenant 4 ans, j'ai pu remarquer que c'est un type toujours pressé, qui a rarement le temps de repondre aux questions ... sauf quand c'est dans son planning depuis plusieures semaines/mois  :Wink: 

Enfin ya peut etre des exceptions de temps en temps ... ou peut etre que par mail c'est different !

Enfin si, une astuce pour capter son attention et discuter longuement avec lui : Dire Linux au lieu de GNU/Linux, tu gagneras son mépris mais aussi toute son attention !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

Est-ce que ton IUT est pro-linux? Parce que tu pourrais te contenter d'interviewer un professeur ou un admin système ou autre. Enfin je sais pas comment ça se passe dans ton IUT, mais parfois y'a pas à chercher bien loin... (à moins bien sur que tu ne sois obligé de prendre une "célébrité")

----------

## titix

@kernel_sensei: J'ai déjà eu avec lui beaucoup d'échanges de mails, il est vrai que je n'ai discuté avec lui (de vive voix) qu'a deux, voir trois reprises. Mais c'est un homme pleins de contradictions, il a du temps mais il n'en a pas réellement. Bref, ca ne coute rien de lui demander  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mat2546

Merci pour toutes vos idées.

Desolé de ne pas avoir repondu plus tot mais je n'etait pas chez moi.

Je vais regardé ça.

Sinon, non je n'ai pas besoin d'interviewer une célébrité, en fait j'interview qui je veux.

Et pour ce qui est des profs c'est meme pas la peine d'y penser .

merci en tout cas.

----------

## mat2546

bonsoir,

Est ce que quelqu'un serait disposé a me laisser un peu de son temps pour l'interviwer sur linux, gentoo et les logiciels libres?

----------

## MaKKrO

Ou alors...   :Laughing: 

Tu donne une serie de questions ici, tout le monde te réponds et après tu ta fais un pti montage avec qq'un de ton entourage... vu que tu n'es pas obligé d'interviewer une célébrité !!!

Après ca dépend de combien tu temps tu dispose !!!

Ca vaut ptetre plus le coup de chercher quelqu'un si tu as le temps !!!

 Je sais c'est pas très réglo... mais ca peut marché ! 

----------

## ultrabug

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> Ou alors...  
> 
> Tu donne une serie de questions ici, tout le monde te réponds et après tu ta fais un pti montage avec qq'un de ton entourage... vu que tu n'es pas obligé d'interviewer une célébrité !!!
> 
> Après ca dépend de combien tu temps tu dispose !!!
> ...

 

On est pas des célébrités ???   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MaKKrO

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> On est pas des célébrités ???    

 

Euh moi nan, du moins peut etre pas encore !   :Razz: 

Mais c'est vrai, je me corrige, il y'en a ici, autant pour moi messieurs !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Le fait de laisser ta série de questions sur le forum n'est pas une mauvaise idée : ainsi, tout le monde sera libre d'y répondre à son rythme, quand il aura un moment de libre ?

----------

## mat2546

Oui, mais il faudrait que je fasse une interview audio . 

Et dans ce cas ça serait assez dur d'interoger plusieurs personnes par ce que a chaque fois il faudrait les presenter, il y aurait des confusions ...

----------

## mat2546

Quelqu'un est interressé svp?

----------

## ultrabug

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Oui, mais il faudrait que je fasse une interview audio . 
> 
> Et dans ce cas ça serait assez dur d'interoger plusieurs personnes par ce que a chaque fois il faudrait les presenter, il y aurait des confusions ...

 

Utilises TeamSpeak, tu peux direct enregistrer en mp3 c'est pratique  :Smile: 

----------

## mat2546

Je pensais faire quelque chose dans le genre merci . 

Est ce que quelqu'un serait disposé a ce que je lui pose quelque question pendant environ 20 mins (par ordinateurs interposés)

Ca prendrait au plus 40 mins le temps de tout mettre en place .

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi je veux bien faire le cobaye mais je pense qu'il y a des gens qui sont plus expérimenté que moi qui feront mieux l'affaire. En tout cas tu peux compter sur moi si tu veux.

----------

## mat2546

C'est deja ça merci . 

Qu'entends tu par :"il y a des gens qui sont plus expérimenté que moi qui feront mieux l'affaire".

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> Qu'entends tu par :"il y a des gens qui sont plus expérimenté que moi qui feront mieux l'affaire".

 

En fait ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'utilise linux depuis seulement un an à peu près et que je suis encore au satde newbie   :Crying or Very sad:  , mais en fait j'avais oubliè le début de ton POST qui portait sur une passion informatique, je voyais plus le coté professionel de la chose, mais en tout cas, mon offre tient toujours !!   :Wink: 

----------

## mat2546

merci -KuRGaN-

Le probleme c'est que mon interview, je vais la présenter a des gens qui connaissnt un peu linux (on l'utilise tousd les jours ) et il me faudrait un interlocuteur qui aurait des connaissance approfondit pour ne pas rester dans ce qu'ils connaissent deja .

C'est dommage j'aurais bien voulu leurs presenter linux et gentoo en particulier. 

Si quesqu'un est intarresser ça m'arrangerais vraiment, sinon il faudra que je le fasse sur un autre sujet (parce que le temps passe) et ça serait un peu domage .

SVp

----------

## mat2546

D'accord c'est pas grave, je la ferai sur autre chose. 

En tout cas merci -KuRGaN- pour t'etre poposé, c'était tres sympatique

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben tant pis, je ne serai pas célèbre, et adulé par plein de geekettes   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mat2546

lol, n'ait pas de regret, il y a pas de geekette dans mon groupe ...

----------

